
New Heroku Dataclips eases data sharing via Google Docs - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2013/01/17/new-heroku-dataclips-eases-data-sharing-via-google-docs/
======
jot
I just built this alternative landing page for Dataclips to try and better
communicate their awesomeness:

<https://dl.dropbox.com/u/297/dataclips/index.html>

HN thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5075584>

------
RaphiePS
Very cool. It'd be awesome to see something like this for MongoDB.

